# Where to sleep at night?



## Becky68 (Feb 4, 2014)

We collected Anwen our new little Vizla girl yesterday and decided to start as we mean to go on with and crated her last night downstairs in the kitchen/conservatory leaving the radio on quietly, with usual water etc. I can honestly say i nearly cracked a few times as she cried and cried into the early hours, having read loads of articles some leave and ride it out but others crate upstairs and eventually move down. I'd love to hear others advice and what worked for them.


----------



## Ruthie_67 (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi, this is what we did with our Viz Oscar (now 17 weeks). As he did need toilet breaks through the night we took it in turns to sleep on the sofa downstairs with Oscar in his crate in the kitchen which is next to the lounge. For the first couple of weeks (8-10 weeks old) he would need toilet breaks every 2-3 hours, even through the night so we would know that if he was whining inbetween this it was more for attention than the need to pee! We would take him out of the crate (on a lead) into the garden, he would pee or poo, then we would quietly take him back to the crate, settle him and go back to sleep, if he whined after this it was just an objection to being separated. Oscar now willingly goes out at around 8pm, toilets, and takes himself to the crate which we cover with a blanket to help him feel secure and know that it is bedtime. He will often sleep until 8am, and even then is not in a hurry to get up.

I too found the whining hard, but he doesn't do it anymore, he knows he is safe and that we will come back. Now when I have to crate him in the daytime I just say "Oscar go to bed" in my normal voice, and off he goes! I really couldn't have managed without the crate, it gives me a break, I know he is safe, and it also means that my very bossy cat can't get to him! I recommend persevering, I know some people have the crate in the bedroom but we have never gone there, infact Oscar has never been upstairs in our house, I'm not saying this is right or wrong, just what has worked best for us all.

Ruth


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

If you pop it in the search bar you'll get tonnes of advice, but personally we stuck it out with the crating downstairs and after a few days he started to figure it out, then it took him a while till he wasn't whimpering at all at bed time.

it was worth it for us as it means when we stay at friends houses who don't want him upstairs he is fairly easy about where he sleeps. When he is ill or my other half is on call he gets upgraded to the bed if i had the choice he would be there every night, i love it


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Really try to stick it out and try not to use your bedroom but another room. We never get any alone time as ours sleeps in our bed and DOES NOT do well in her crate. You all have to be on the same page though. Be consistent.


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Very true actually MCD, in total 100% honesty i probably wouldn't have him there every single night, as he's a total wriggler and the other half told me no romance ever with the dog in the room. Partly because it would be weird, partly because the V would want to lie on my face which might be distracting for us. But i do love that snoozy vizsla spoon every chance i get.


----------



## Becky68 (Feb 4, 2014)

Many thanks to you all for your help and advise! I spent the night last night downstairs with her and a much better night! It's just like training a baby to sleep in their cot at night doing the reassure technique putting her in and telling her to go in her bed and then slowly withdrawing each time she settles. She's much happier going into her crate to and has started to choose to get her water from there rather than from the kitchen. I must admit I did have the odd cuddle and snooze together but still put her back in when she'd dropped off which I'm sure helped comfort her, also the rest of the family had a good sleep.
It' only day 2 really and she already cries to go in her dog toilet area, fetches a ball and comes to her name which considering it all I'm really pleased she's doing so well , part could be just chance and timing but she get's lots of praise which she loves so its all positive and we absolutely adore her and i think it mutual.
Whoever called them Velcro dogs were right!
We've taken loads of pics (obviously) and I'll post the soon.


----------

